# Anyone else sick of Contador's pistol?



## nepbug (Jun 6, 2006)

Totally over it...


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

well, there is only one way to stop this gun violence...


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

At least he is doing something other than raising his hands up in the air... Lets face it, there are only so many things that they can do when the win a race. I like the pistol, to me it shows aggression which is becoming very rare in the peloton.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

As soon as I start beating him to the finish line I will tell him to stop.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

<img src=http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_urSQl6wUA5g/R1HEI6HFNJI/AAAAAAAAAuY/LyYvL51zZP0/s400/juan.bmp>



yup...and Flecha's "bow and arrow"


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

*the cheesy salute isn't the only thing making me sick*



weltyed said:


> well, there is only one way to stop this gun violence...


Good one! :thumbsup:


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

I for one like it -- it's creative, nobody else does it, and it's better than pointing at the jersey, hands in the air, or the baby-cradling. Heck, he should do a machine gun move next. (He can't do the shotgun -- Paolo Bettini has rights over that.) He will soon be the patron of the peloton and has earned the right to do what he pleases. 

It's good to see at least a few riders injecting some flair into the peloton.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I personally hate the pistol salute especially doing it with his legs wide open. 
If that's his thing, then fine, but please limit it at the finish line only and not extend it on the podium as well.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Over it.*

If he did it sometimes it'd be okay... but it does indeed get old hat pretty fast.


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

Kinda reminds me of this....

Shooter: You're in big trouble pal. I eat pieces of sh!t like you for breakfast.
Happy: (starts laughing) You eat pieces of sh!t for breakfast?
Shooter: (flustered) .....NO!!


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Nope..


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

I wish I was winning so often that everyone got sick of my "salute"


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

agreed, I was thinking to myself, "is he still doing that?"


----------



## wheelio (Nov 29, 2006)

*pistole'*

I think the little Spaniard has earned the right to do what ever he wants.Keep on shootin.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Over it. It was actually the first thing I thought when I saw the pic in the cyclingnews story.


----------



## jukebox (Sep 6, 2005)

Its still cool.


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Don't be mad, everyone has a trademark. Like all you haters, you hate and thats your trademark.


----------



## jtw1n (Sep 20, 2008)

Is it just me or does that shot of fletcha look more like this...







than a bow and arrow.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

What about Robbie McEwen's "choo choo train"


----------



## wheezer (Sep 21, 2004)

poor substitute for genuine emotion. I'll take roy's arm flailing the prior stage. at least it was real, albeit a little "sweet."


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Dank said:


> Don't be mad, everyone has a trademark. Like all you haters, you hate and thats your trademark.



Word. Punk *****es need to recognize the skillz.


----------



## wheezer (Sep 21, 2004)

skills, yes. but he has the personality of diaper rash.


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

We may as well get use to it, because I have the feeling we're going to be seeing a lot of it this year and in the years to come.


----------



## Shaggybx (Feb 2, 2008)

I dug Vino's" Rockin the baby"


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Still heck of a lot better than the throat cutting gesture some of other pro athletes do....


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

wheezer said:


> skills, yes. but he has the personality of diaper rash.


You know him personally or what? How exactly do you come to that conclusion?


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

cpark said:


> Still heck of a lot better than the throat cutting gesture some of other pro athletes do....


Are you the same cpark from insidecarolina?


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

FondriestFan said:


> Are you the same cpark from insidecarolina?


No, Washington DC area.


----------



## wheezer (Sep 21, 2004)

FondriestFan said:


> You know him personally or what? How exactly do you come to that conclusion?


it's just an observation you get at the finish line. some guys you really route for. alberto is fearsome. take chavanel when he turned himself inside out and took yellow. totally different.


----------



## ashpelham (Jan 19, 2006)

I used to love the Cippollini turn around during a win as if to say "where are you guys?" Contador must be beaten, or the pistol will continue!


----------



## Farmer Tan (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't mind it. Should stick to doing it at the finish line though.


----------



## voodoobondye (Feb 14, 2009)

The best salute was when Simeoni won a Giro stage. He got off at the line, lifted his bike and kissed it as he walked over the line to win the stage. I think the Giro execs fined him for this as well. Where is he now, oh yeah Italian champion, that's all.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Who's sick of his pistol? 

. . . 

. . . that's what she said.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Kind of reminds me of The Fonz --- eeyyy!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Wow. 

First many people b!tch about Lance Armstrong having custom colored bikes, his custom helmet, and then, it's his rain gear that has LiveStrong on it.

After that storm seems to have died down (albeit, probably only because he's not racing as of right now), what happens? Why, pick on something so trivial such as a victory salute of course!!! Ding ding ding!!!!

Why doesn't anyone pick on the 'regular' celebrations? 

If he wants to unzip his jersey, scratch his crotch and then wink his eye, let him. So what? He likes it, he does it. If he wants to spit on the ground after a win, so what? Let him do it.

If others want to spank their own a$$es after a win, go ahead. So what? 

So some people are sick of him, or of him winning, or of his celebrations... But others like it. So what? 

Who's sick of the plain ol' hands in the air? Some are, some aren't. 

YMMV.


----------



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

*excellent*



Dank said:


> Don't be mad, everyone has a trademark. Like all you haters, you hate and thats your trademark.


very well put.............:thumbsup:


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

What about just doing nothing. Doesn't winning say it all? Salutes are corny imo.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh and by the way, I love those gloves he's got on. I use the Nike TT gloves exclusively and am actually looking for something similar to stock up on.


----------



## function (Jun 20, 2008)

180 said:


> What about just doing nothing. Doesn't winning say it all? Salutes are corny imo.


That's actually quite hard to do, unless you're winning every other race you enter. The mixture of pain, adrenaline and emotions does something to you.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

We won't be seeing the pistol today. 
Contador just got dropped by the group


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

contador bonked.. its over..


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

180 said:


> What about just doing nothing. Doesn't winning say it all? Salutes are corny imo.


Spoken like someone who has not had the chance to do one.


----------



## husonfirst (Jul 15, 2006)

He should do the double offset pistol along with a click of the tongue.


----------



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

*geez, you sound like Don Cherry*

ripping Ovechkin for his post-goal salutes.

(Yas, that's a hockey reference, what of it?)

bt


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

uzziefly said:


> Wow.
> 
> First many people b!tch about Lance Armstrong having custom colored bikes, his custom helmet, and then, it's his rain gear that has LiveStrong on it.
> 
> ...


I don't have a problem with it; I just think it's silly and makes me a giggle when I see it. Theres worse that he could do; he could be going down the road with shaved legs, clad in spandex (ugly spandex I might add.) Oh wait ---


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Looks like Flecha's "smackin' dat ass", as in _I just smacked the peloton's collective ass!_


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> What about just doing nothing. Doesn't winning say it all? Salutes are corny imo.


:thumbsup: Ah, the good ol' days and the Vince Lombardi approach, which I love: "Stated to a running back after an overly exuberant display of celebration: Next time you make a touchdown, act like you've been there before." Perfect.


----------



## bikesarethenewblack (Dec 30, 2008)

To all the people who attack the messenger and not the message - get real, this is getting so old.

A for the pistol, it's stupid. The "running man", the "where do you all go", the "hold a picture of my new baby" are all cool things to do - ONCE IN A WHILE. The pistol thing, on the podium - so dumb. The only thing dumber is when a fool comes in second and raises his hands, but I digress.

Think of this way, can you imagine old merckxx images and the guy is doing the pistol and winking? It would be kind of stupid and what contador is doing now is stupid. Looks like he was shooting some blanks today.


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

wheelio said:


> I think the little Spaniard has earned the right to do what ever he wants.Keep on shootin.


No, that's not the case at all. If anything the opposite is true. As a sponsored athlete, it's Contador's job to promote himself, and his brand in a positive light. The more he wins, the more they'll try to fine tune his image. If they see something that is casting any type of negative light on him, the team, or the brands, it will be addressed.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

voodoobondye said:


> Where is he now, oh yeah Italian champion, that's all.


And blackballed by almost all of cycling.


----------



## Kris Flatlander (Sep 9, 2006)

uzziefly said:


> Oh and by the way, I love those gloves he's got on. I use the Nike TT gloves exclusively and am actually looking for something similar to stock up on.


I think the Pearl Izumi aero gloves are pretty similar if you're still looking. I like my pair (but I just use them for TT's)


----------



## nicks2192 (Jan 25, 2008)

I guess since contador is on a team with lance your all going to hate him as well...


----------



## LeafMarmot (Sep 19, 2007)

Sup Roadies! 

Contador's pistol: pretty cheesy but put me in the "Don't-Hate-What-You-Can't-Duplicate" camp.

Here is my all time favorite, Greg Van A. at the 2008 Vuelta.

Understated and strong.

View attachment 158573


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Kris Flatlander said:


> I think the Pearl Izumi aero gloves are pretty similar if you're still looking. I like my pair (but I just use them for TT's)


I realized that. I'm trying to find some Nike Swift TT gloves though as my first choice since I use those gloves exclusively.

I suppose the next option would be P.I.s then. Thanks.

Hoping to find em in Garmin's color!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

So people's celebrations are stupid. So what? Why does it bother people so much?

They're happy. They won, they have the right to do whatever the hell they want to celebrate it.

If you won a race, or got a promotion, and exclaim "YES!!! Thank you", does that make it any less or any more stupid than other forms of rejoicing? No.

To each their own. Let it be. 

YMMV obviously.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

Contador will get tired of the cartoonish pistol, he's a young man and all this stuff is coming at him fast. 

For my money I prefer this:









Notice the ripped arms, the anger and rage. This is what it's all about. This is what is missing from the todays riders.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Pistole? It's cool...just don't want to see Conti using it anymore this season...unless its pointed at a certain teammate's head!

Conti is very talented...he can celebrate anyway he likes...as long as it isn't unsportsmanlike (like mocking another rider's celebration), that would be un-cool.


----------



## WeakMite (Feb 20, 2005)

Kid just turned 26... he's probably gonna be doin' it for a while.


----------



## StevenG (Nov 19, 2005)

I have the feeling these road pros spend their offseason working with choreographers, image consultants, and marketing gurus tweaking out their victory salutes. I like the simple hands in the air, don't need all the theatrics!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> <img src=http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_urSQl6wUA5g/R1HEI6HFNJI/AAAAAAAAAuY/LyYvL51zZP0/s400/juan.bmp>
> 
> 
> 
> yup...and Flecha's "bow and arrow"


I'm not sick of that one yet. He doesn't win very many races.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm over it. And yeah it reminds me of the Fonz.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I would like to see someone get off their bike and do the worm...


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

The problem is repetition. the pistol was cool once (think Johnny Dangerously). Now he is Shooter McGavin, because its his "thing". I like him, but its played. Running man would be dumb if done too many times.


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

bigmig19 said:


> The problem is repetition. the pistol was cool once (think Johnny Dangerously). Now he is Shooter McGavin, because its his "thing". I like him, but its played. Running man would be dumb if done too many times.


Maybe I should ask Alberto if he wants to go to red lobster with me.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Running Man...you're joking right?*



bigmig19 said:


> The problem is repetition. the pistol was cool once (think Johnny Dangerously). Now he is Shooter McGavin, because its his "thing". I like him, but its played. Running man would be dumb if done too many times.


Bigmig19 - Running man was played out a long time ago.

Uzzi - Respect your posts, but suprized you're so teed off about this thread.
I look at stupid threads kind of how I look at T.V., don't like what's on, switch the channel. Peace.


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

I guess I'd be really impressed if he did a burnout a la Nascar style after winning. That'd be freakin' awesome! :thumbsup: 

There's always the super angry Landis fist pump from Morzine too. I hear that one hasn't been used much lately.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

What about Cavendish pointing at his crotch? Is that overplayed?


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

bigmig19 said:


> The problem is repetition. the pistol was cool once (think Johnny Dangerously). Now he is Shooter McGavin, because its his "thing". I like him, but its played. Running man would be dumb if done too many times.


Bite your tongue. The running man could never possibly get old  

I want to see someone do a handstand (saddle and handlebar) going across the line


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Like the idea of a Nascar style burn-out - would take a powerful rider to pull that one off.

Cavandish pointing at his crotch...are you sure he wasn't pointing at his team jersey? But he is a Brit - maybe that's an English salute!


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

LostViking said:


> Like the idea of a Nascar style burn-out - would take a powerful rider to pull that one off.
> 
> Cavandish pointing at his crotch...are you sure he wasn't pointing at his team jersey? But he is a Brit - maybe that's an English salute!



There is a story behind why Cav pointed at his crotch. It has been reported by CycleTo
It was a joke with Dave Z and his DZ Nuts cream

http://www.cycleto.com/index.php?op...missed&catid=14:first-person-stories&Itemid=6


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

LostViking said:


> Like the idea of a Nascar style burn-out - would take a powerful rider to pull that one off.
> 
> Cavandish pointing at his crotch...are you sure he wasn't pointing at his team jersey? But he is a Brit - maybe that's an English salute!


I was watching women's skiing the other day. The British team wore a speed suit that had the Union flag on it, with one of its stripes running down the buttocks valley, between the legs, and up and over the crotch, so their skiers at least can point to their crotch and flag at the same time  I've seen a lot of questionable flag clothing, but I think that one takes the cake.


----------



## FatGut1 (Dec 16, 2008)

Dr_John said:


> :thumbsup: Ah, the good ol' days and the Vince Lombardi approach, which I love: "Stated to a running back after an overly exuberant display of celebration: Next time you make a touchdown, act like you've been there before." Perfect.


Thats an awsome Lonbardi quote. I agree. If these guys wanna shave their nutz crossing the line whatever. It just seems to escalate. Look at basketball and NFL football. These guys make a 1/2 yard run or a basic lay up and they are pounding their chests putting up their hands like they are the Shizzle. It gets really old people getting to excited for doing their job.

I guess next time I cook for my clients I will make sure to the running man when the server serves dinner. :thumbsup:


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

I think he should do the String Dance as invented by Conan Obrien.


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

when I win, im going to do the victory sign and flick my tongue over it, yeah baby,


----------



## 853 (Feb 4, 2002)

I'm bringing back the old school " Hands together, pump to one side then the other" you see in the old black and white films...lol


----------

